# 04 Sentra thermostat issues



## DenverSam (Jan 11, 2012)

Hello, new member here and haven't had much luck with the "search" function so thought I'd ask for some guidance.

My son bought a 2004 Sentra w/1.8l engine. He needs to replace the thermostat, funds are tight so we'd like to do this ourselves. Can anyone direct me to a video or photo series that shows this procedure? I helped my other son replace a radiator in an old BMW 320i so we feel comfortable tackling this procedure.

Thanks for any/all help.


----------



## Ske7ch (Sep 10, 2011)

http://www.nissanforums.com/qg18-1-8l-engine/73446-changing-thermostat.html


----------



## DenverSam (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks for the link, unfortunately I only see red "x"s where the info/pics would be. Still hoping for some help, we'd like to tackle this on Sunday.

Regards.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Try the free repair guides at Autozone.com. All you need to do is register your e-mail address to use them.


----------



## DenverSam (Jan 11, 2012)

smj999smj said:


> Try the free repair guides at Autozone.com. All you need to do is register your e-mail address to use them.


Great, thank you very much!


----------

